# 2007 SM Maltese Calendar submissions open...



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*Please read entire post!*

I am now accepting submissions for the 2007 SpoiledMaltese.com Maltese Calendar. Please read the entire post.

*Some things to know ...*

1. Digital pictures only (sorry I just dont have time to receive prints and scan them myself, but you can scan and send the file)
2. the larger the better, ideal image size is 2300 x 1800 pixels
3. ideal DPI is 200
4. please choose 2-3 of your favorite ONLY
5. if you have multiple Malts and would like the chance of all of them being in the calendar please have a pic of all of them together or only one may be chosen
6. .PNG image format preferred, then .JPG , then .PSD
7. Submit your dog(s) name, age, weight (not required) and city, state they reside *(Please include this info)*
8. Have fun with the pics, any subject or background, serious or goofy, clean or dirty, etc etc

*Please note:* not all submissions can/will be used. I choose the best based off quality, clarity, size and resolution, basically what will work best for the calendar. Please do not feel bad if your picture is not chosen, I try my best to change up the pups from year to year. Only 1 Malt will be chosen for each month



*Send Pics:* Please send your picture submissions to *[email protected] . that is Gmail , not a Q . DO NOT PM THEM OR SEND TO ANY OTHER CONTACT EMAIL YOU MAY HAVE FOR ME.*



If you have any questions you can find some info and answers in this post …<a href="http://"http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16012"" target="_blank"><a href="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16012" target="_blank">http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16012 </a>://http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/ind...opic=16012 ://http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/ind...d...opic=16012 </a>… or post your questions in this thread, due to the volume of submissions and questions please refrain from PM'ing me questions if you can but don't hesitate if you don't get an answer in this thread, at the same time please be patient, I or someone else may have the answer and post it here.

*Cover art work (Member collage)*

LadyMontava will again be doing the collage for the cover of the calendar. This will allow many more of our Malts to be included even if they don't make the inside monthly pages. If you would like a pic included in the collage please email her the pictures at *[email protected] . *You can see a picture of last years cover here … http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=257642 … Thanks Jaimie for taking the time to do this!.

I will accept submissions for the next few weeks. Please have them in as soon as possible but NO later than Oct. 31st. If you are submitting pics for the cover collage please have them to Jaimie ASAP so she can have the cover done by the time I am ready to finish the calendar. Have fun everyone and thanks for participating!

*LAST NOTE:* *Please read the entire post, if not all info is submitted it may mean your pic will automatically be deleted. PLEASE read everything and ask if you dont know. I need the picture, Malts name, age, weight (not required) , city and state. PLEASE do not forget this info in your submission.* 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay a few weeks this will be going.Maybe I can try and enter, I need to get my butt to butt buy and get my camera, cause this camera phone thingy is horrible








I am just waiting for a PM from a member and then I will go buy my camera..










Good Luck To Everyone...
Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had hoped to enter Naddie this year but since it seems just scanning and enlarging a 35mm print on the computer is not going to work and I just don't have it in me to go out and about to get a camera or do the photo lab enlargement we'll have to pass. I wish everyone good-luck.. Last years calendar was fantastic.. and with even more darlins to choose from now.. it will be a real tough job picking only 12!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> I had hoped to enter Naddie this year but since it seems just scanning and enlarging a 35mm print on the computer is not going to work and I just don't have it in me to go out and about to get a camera or do the photo lab enlargement we'll have to pass. I wish everyone good-luck.. Last years calendar was fantastic.. and with even more darlins to choose from now.. it will be a real tough job picking only 12![/B]


 at least send me a pic for the cover to the email listed above! it will only be approx 1inchx1inch so quality isnt as important..but please dont crop it to that size when u send..jsut send the size u have


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

progression of the cover can be seen here 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=16772&hl=


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I had hoped to enter Naddie this year but since it seems just scanning and enlarging a 35mm print on the computer is not going to work and I just don't have it in me to go out and about to get a camera or do the photo lab enlargement we'll have to pass. I wish everyone good-luck.. Last years calendar was fantastic.. and with even more darlins to choose from now.. it will be a real tough job picking only 12![/B]


Do you know of anyone who has a digital camera you can borrow? I would love to see Naddie in the calendar.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

keep them coming









just a quick note or two

#1 I know I asked for city and state and I think it is great to see where our fluff butts are from but if you are not comfortable with having that with the pic it is not required









#2 in my post above the link to the emails look like qmail, it is not a Q , the email for me and Jaimie both are gmail accounts, with a G


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a question. Since we can send up to 3 photos, do we have to send them all at the same time or can we send a couple now & then another one later before the Oct 31st deadline?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I sent couple of pictures.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Finally got some pictures together and sent them


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

iv'e submitted three photo's...it's all so exciting


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I have a question. Since we can send up to 3 photos, do we have to send them all at the same time or can we send a couple now & then another one later before the Oct 31st deadline?[/B]


 

i prefer them together (just easier to compare and pick) but really as long as they are in on time either way is fine


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Got my camera today!!!
Just waiting on my memory card, which should come tomorrow.
Then I will send one to Jaimie....
This is so exciting..LOL

Andrea~


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

nearing last call, get your submissions in


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Joe,

I would like to submit this photo of Izzy. It's my all-time favorite of her. She is 2 1/2 and has the Izzy-tude! She has been dieting and now weighs in at 7-13 and should lose another pound or more (Bad Nonny let her get fat!)



Izzy is a miracle maltese. She has ALL pale pink features and is a rare albino and has many (albino) health problems. I have always considered her a rescue even though I paid for her. When she was 6 weeks old, I was told that she only had hours or at most days to live. She showed them! At 13 months she survived PDA heart surgery and despite many health struggles, she continues to live happily with the Izzy-tude. Izzy shares her home with Chipper in Glendale, Kentucky.



I know she is very unique with her all pink features, but they make her so beautiful and delicate looking. She is not the maltese standard, but she is a beautiful Izzy.







Maybe I am just a wee bit biased?

Aughhhhh







I thought I would copy and email this post....but I can't get it to copy?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Nonny, the picture is adorable. I just want to mention that based on Joe's specs it needs to be much larger. It is 640x480 and he is asking for it to be about 2300 wide x1800 high. Is it possible to take another picture that is a lot larger? Or maybe you have a larger one already ?


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hi joe,

just want to say thanx for doing all this...is there a way you could post a list of everyone who has sent you pics so we can make sure that you got them? i don't know if others are wondering too if you got their pics, so if not, could you pm me and let me know if you got mine? thanks!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

probably the last bump


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> hi joe,
> 
> just want to say thanx for doing all this...is there a way you could post a list of everyone who has sent you pics so we can make sure that you got them? i don't know if others are wondering too if you got their pics, so if not, could you pm me and let me know if you got mine? thanks!!
> 
> ...


I wondered the same,too, actually I sent mine in twice


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am emailing mine over right now!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just submitted mine to your email







I hope that they are good enough quality to get in.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277981
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wondered the same thing....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Joe, last night you asked me to resize my sig pic and.... that you liked the pic. (I did re-size it)

but also I had e-mailed you _that_ pic for a calendar submission a few days ago. Did you ever get it?

I remember the last pic I sent - it took several trys before you got it.









Thanks.


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Do we have a date yet on when the calendar will be complete and ready to order? I am anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I can't wait to order!!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Do we have a date yet on when the calendar will be complete and ready to order? I am anxious to see the finished product.[/B]



its taking longer than I would like because I received a ton more submissions than I anticipated but i HOPE to be done by next weekend


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=287963
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take your time, Joe....no pressure here















I'm sure everyone is very patient, ...right?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We can wait a little longer, Joe


----------

